
ZenPayroll is now Gusto - Omnipresent
https://medium.com/@ZenPayroll/zenpayroll-is-now-gusto-f962a68fe5a4
======
bdcravens
More than just a name change - they'll start offering health benefits and
simplify workers' comp payments.

